# Question about fuel gauge wiring.



## Jward430 (Jul 21, 2014)

Hey everyone. 
I have a 71 GTO and the fuel gauge is at empty. 
I bought car with this gauge not working. 
It doesn't move ignition on or off. So I started with checking fuse which is good. 
I got looking to check wires on the gauge itself but I'm
Confused. This is the first style I've personally see like this. What I'm wondering in my picture do the wires connect to the gauge behind the circuit board or am I missing the wires all together. To me it looks like there not hooked up at all on the gauge. Just wanted to check.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

yes they connect to the printed board. Make sure the sending unit has a ground going to it. if it does remove the wire going to the fuel sending unit and short the wire out to ground, the gauge should go to full.


----------



## 69GTOCONVLOVER (Oct 29, 2013)

Hope you don't mind a related question; my gauge is on full all the time lately. Even with the battery disconnected. Electrical problem or is the floater maybe stuck in the tank? Martin

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

69GTOCONVLOVER said:


> Hope you don't mind a related question; my gauge is on full all the time lately. Even with the battery disconnected. Electrical problem or is the floater maybe stuck in the tank? Martin
> 
> Over my pay grade here, but I think the position of the pointer stays where it last was when the electricity to the circuit was cut. Disconnecting the battery will have no effect. On my '67 there is the main power wire on the left and the ground on the right in the photo below. If you haven't been mucking around them lately, then they are likely ok. So you may have an electrical issue under the dash.


----------



## 69GTOCONVLOVER (Oct 29, 2013)

Great info; will look onder the dash at the circuit board connections!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If you disconnect that wire at the sending unit the gauge should go to E, when you ground that wire it should go to F.


----------

